# Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited



## Zandianer (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardis, ich brauche mal euren Rat bzw eure Hilfe, da die Brandungssaison ja langsam näher rückt stehe ich vor dem Problem welche Rute.

Die Frage ist ob ich mir ne Shimano Technium oder ne Quantum WC Surf Unlimited holen soll. Ich konnte bis dato noch keine Beurteilung dieser Rute finden. Darum mal die frage an euch bzw die die sie fischen, lohnt es sich oder eher nicht?

Ich weiß es gib Vorlieben, die einen mögen Shimano, die anderen Quantum, darum brauche ich mal objektive Meinungen mit allen details.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Dorschking (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

Ich habe zum Brandungsangeln zwei Shimano Forcemaster. Gibt zwar bessere aber das reicht mir für meine Verhältnisse aus und auch preislich sind sie noch relativ günstig. Das Modell von Quantum kann ich schwer einschätzen ich kenne zwei Leute die die Rute haben und bei einem der beiden ist der unterste Ring abgegangen. Frag mich nicht wie man das hinkriegen soll.;+ Daher weiss ich nicht ob es ein Materialfehler war oder seine schuld, weil keiner gibt zu, wenn er seine Rute durch selbstverschulden kaputt gemacht hat, zum Beispiel durch drauftreten oder die berüchtigte kofferraumklappe oder Autotür.
Gruss Dorschking


----------



## FelixSch (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

In "Brandungsruten/Brandungsrollen" findest du eine Menge User, welche entweder das eine oder das ander Modell besitzen, manche sogar beide. Die kannst du ja mal per PN anschreiben und um ihre Meinung bitten. Dafür ist der Tröt mal aufgemacht worden.
Hat den Vorteil, dass diejenigen, die die Ruten besitzen auch von deinem Anliegen etwas mitbekommen. Schließlich schaut nicht jeder täglich oder wöchentlich mal hier rein, aber die E-Mails schaut man doch schon mal nach.

Ich besitz seit kurzem die WCIII, also den Vorgänger, habe sie aber erst ein paar mal geworfen, aber noch nicht gefischt. Die Unlimited soll aber "das beste" sein, was andere geworfen haben.
Zitat aus einer PN:


> Habe von der Unlimitet jetzt 2 StK.wobei ich sagen muß das ich noch nichts besseres geworfen habe.


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

@Felix
nö die Unlimited hat keiner aus der Liste 

@Zandianer
ich habe die shimanos und kann sie dir nur empfehlen, sind wirklich astreine Ruten. 
Habe auch von einigen wirklichen Profis gehört, dass es nach den alten Shimano Ruten (ich komme gerade nicht auf den Namen, sind auf jeden Fall knallharte Shimano Ruten) die besten auf dem Markt sein sollen.

Was mir bei der Quantum ganz klar fehlt, ist das Kontergewicht im Griff. Das finde ich bei der Shimano sowas von geil..|rolleyes
Nebenbei ist die Quantum auch noch hässlicher :q

edit: Waren die Surfleader die ich meinte |rolleyes Kam da eben nicht auf den Namen.
Ich hatte mal 2 Worldchampion 3, die sind mir beide beim ersten Fischen gebrochen #c Wird wohl auf Materialfehler zurückzuführen sein, aber seitdem habe ich eh nicht mehr ganz so viel Vertrauen in die Quantum Ruten.
Ich würde bei der Unlimited auch noch aufpassen, dass deine Rollen gut in den Schieberollenhalter passen. In meine älteren Shimano Stradic Surf mit Schieberollenhalter passen die 10000 Ultegras z.B. nicht optimal.


----------



## FelixSch (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Felix
> nö die Unlimited hat keiner aus der Liste


 
Zumindest easy0815 hat sie, Hämmer25 auch. Das sind schon mal zwei....
In der Liste selber ist sie noch nicht aufgeführt, aber die ist das letzte mal auch aktualisiert, ich weiß nicht, ob es die unlimited da schon gab. (20.09.2006)

Ach büdde Micky, mach doch mal!


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

Stimmt, sorry......hatte nur in die Liste auf der ersten Seite geguckt.|rolleyes


----------



## Zandianer (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

Das mit den PN´s hatte ich auch gedacht, allerdings hat nicht jeder der diese Ruten fischt sich in der Liste verewigt. Darum wollte ich halt mal fragen .


----------



## Hämmer25 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

Moin 
Ich fische die neueWc3 unlimitet.Ist bis jetzt das beste was ich je geworfen habe.Von der Verarbeitung ist meine Rute top.Habe allerdings darüber auch schon andere Meinungen gehört.Der Schieberollenhalter ist im gegensatz zu meinen Shimano XTR perfekt.Beim Meerescasting habe ich mit der Rute letztens 167m mit 125gr.geworfen.Bevor man die Rute negativ beurteilt sollte man sich die Rute selber ansehen und probewerfen und sich nicht nur auf andere Meinungen verlassen.Preislich ist die Rute eine gute alternative zur Aero Technium.Für welche Rute man sich entscheidet ist natürlich jeden selbst überlassen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Zandianer (15. August 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

Sonst keiner mehr da der noch irgendwie ne Meinung dazu hat?


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. August 2007)

*AW: Quantum World Champion Surf Unlimited*

Moin Zandianer,

ich fische die Shimano Super Aero Technium und bin hoch zufrieden#6. 

Kräftiges Rückgrat, sehr schöne Bisserkennung und eine tolle Verarbeitung. War für mich ein völlig neues Wurfgefühl. Mit montierter Rolle und dem Kontergewicht im Griffteil ist die Rute sehr schön ausbalanciert, was das Werfen sehr angegehm macht. 

Bisher habe ich zu dieser Rute nur bestes Feenback gehört.

Die Quantum kenne ich nicht. Der Klapprollenhalter wäre jetzt nicht mein Ding, aber das ist natürlich wie immer alles Geschmackssache


----------

